# [NAS] Dateisystem auf USB-Stick -> I/O Error durch Abnutzung

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

ich habe ein NAS. Um die Festplatte so oft wie möglich im Ruhezustand zu haben, ist das Dateisystem auf einem USB-Stick.

Nun hat das Ding ein I/O Error. Schon zum zweiten Mal. Beim ersten Mal habe ich den Stick überprüft und wieder genutzt.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass da zu oft gelesen/geschrieben wird, obwohl da an sich keine großen Daten geschrieben werden. Da ändern sich max. 10 kleine Dateien pro Tag.

Was habe ich für Optionen, um zu verhindern, dass mir alle 2 Wochen das Dateisystem von dem Stick kaputt geht?

- alles in RAM legen? Die Kiste hat nur 512MB. Also eher eine schlechte Lösung.

- anderes Dateisystem?

- anderes Speichermedium? Sind SD-Karten besser geeignet?

- neuen USB-Stick nehmen und hoffen, dass das Ding besser funktioniert?

Wie macht ihr das?

Viele Dank & Grüße

Tobi

----------

## bell

Das System würde ich auf der Festplatte installieren wo es hin gehört, denn diese ist auf jeden Fall viel robuster als SD uder Stick. Die Problematik kenne ich. Du musst "nur" die Schreib-Zugriffe minimieren. Die Lese-Zugriffe werden ja automatisch im RAM gecached.

Suche mal nach Informationen "Strom sparen linux"-Tipps und "SSD linux" (früher ähnliche Probleme wie USB-Stick). Da wirst Du viele Tipps haben, angefangen bei tmpfs über noatime bis zu dirty writes. Wenn Du damit durch bist, wird jeder Zugriff auf die Festplatte einen triftigen Grund haben.

----------

## l3u

Die Frage ist, ob es wirklich an der Abnutzung des USB-Sticks liegt. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit eine NSLU2 als HTTP-, SVN- und FTP-Server betrieben. Das ganze (Gentoo-)System war (notwendigerweise) auf einem USB-Stick installiert. Das Ding ist bestimmt drei Jahre 24/7 gelaufen und es gab überhaupt keine Probleme.

----------

## slick

Also in Zeiten wo dir (wenn auch vlt. minderwertige, aber dennoch überwiegend ausreichende) USB Sticks für kleines Geld schon beim Gemüsehändler nachgeworfen werden, würde ich mir da keine großen Gedanken machen. Erstmal neuen Stick beschaffen und testen.

----------

## Finswimmer

Naja. Mit Datenbank ist das schon so 4,5GB. Mit ein bisschen /tmp Reserve brauche ich ein 8GB Stick.

@slick: Aber du hast schon recht, dass es nicht allzu teuer ist...

@l3u: Was könnte denn sonst das Problem sein? Die Festplatten, auch mit ext4, machen zeitgleich keine Probleme.

@Bell: Das habe ich ganz am Anfang versucht und doch sind alle 10s die Festplatten wegen irgendwas angegangen.

Auch wenn es nur um irgendeine Logdatei von systemd war *graus*...

----------

## l3u

Vielleicht hast du ja echt Pech gehabt und einen „schlechten“ USB-Stick erwischt. Ich würd’s einfach mal mit einem anderen probieren.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Also ich vermute das die USB Sticks eigentlich ein ähnliches Dateisystem verwenden wie die SSD. Doch halte ich theoretisch die Firmware der SSD für so optimiert das sie defekte Blöcke austauscht oder umkopiert und somit die Nutzlast nach Anfragen gleichmäßig verteilt. So das ein Verschleiß gleichmäßig ist... ODER sich die Kapazität mit und mit reduziert aber eben nicht die Funktionalität.

In beiden Fällen kommt es halt auf die Qualität des Sticks an als auch auf die der Firmware (?), wenn die Dinger so etwas überhaupt haben. Aber das sollte doch zumindest Hardware implementiert vorhanden sein.

Aber ja, Sicherheitskopie machen, neuen USB-Stick kaufen und beobachten. Eventuell das System anpassen wenn die Kaffeepause es mal 5 Minuten zu lässt. Kann man sich nicht anzeigen lassen mit iotop welches Progamm ein und Ausgaben auf welche Datei und so weiter hat? Das sollte doch auch die Ein und Ausgabe auf Festplatten/Verzeichnisse anzeigen.

----------

## Finswimmer

So...

Mir ist das Ding schon wieder abgeraucht.

Ich hatte einen neuen Stick von der gleichen Firma gekauft und nun will das schon wieder nicht.

Ich möchte nach wie vor nicht, dass das System auf einer HDD ist, da die alle 30min angehen würde, um einen Job auszuführen.

Habt ihr noch eine Idee?

Ich werde mir morgen erstmal einen Stick von einer anderen Firma kaufen...

Danke

----------

## schmidicom

Es gibt ja auch solche PCIe und Mini-PCIe SSD's die verbrauchen kaum Strom und machen auch keine Geräusche wenn sie ständig in Betrieb sind, vielleicht wäre das ja eine bessere alternative zum USB-Stick.

----------

## Finswimmer

Das NSA 325 von ZyXel hat nur USB2.0/3.0.

Aber das ist eine Idee. Ist nur deutlich teurer als ein USB-Stick.

Naja. Ich probiere es erstmal mit dem Stick von der anderen Firma aus.

Danke!

----------

## Jean-Paul

Du könntest einfach ein USB-Verlängerungskabel verwenden.

Das eine Ende läßt du fest in deinem ZyXel und den Stick steckst du ins andere Ende.

Du "verschleißt" praktisch das Verlängerungskabel und nicht den Stecker im Gerät.

----------

## Finswimmer

Das Dateisystem auf dem Stick macht nach einigen Wochen Probleme.

Da kommen dann I/O Fehler oder Meldungen, dass Inodes aufgerufen werden, die größer als die Stickgrenzen sind und solche Sachen.

Das letzte Mal habe ich dann versucht den Stick in einem Laptop zu formatieren und da war er dann plötzlich gesperrt (write protection enabled).

Kann das wirklich was mit dem Stecker zu tun haben?

Ich habe den 1x reingesteckt in das NAS und davor vielleicht 5x in meinen Laptop. Und der war brandneu...

----------

## musv

Finswimmer: Ich hab auch eine NAS 325. 

Da ich bei Gentoo weder den Cross-Compiler noch das Qemu vernünftig für ARM zum Laufen gebracht hab, bin ich schmerzlos auf Arch umgestiegen, was auch sehr gut funktioniert. 

Auf jeden Fall hatte ich am Anfang das Flash-Dateisystem irgendwie geschrottet. Und auch die Partitions-Images, die mir jemand zur Verfügung gestellt hat, wollten sich nicht mehr auf den Flash-Speicher aufspielen lassen. 

Ich hab's dann so gemacht: 

Slot 1:

SSD mit 120 GB, Dateisystem: Ext4

sda1: 10 MiB Boot

sda2: 1 GiB Swap

sda3: Rest Root

Slot 2:

Normale HDD die nur als Downloadplatte eingehängt ist. Ist auch mit ext4 formatiert. Die Platte schick ich nach 10 min Ruhephase in den Standby. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wieviel Speicher zu brauchst. Bei mir ist das Ding nur ein kleiner Server mit den Funktionen:

Zentrale Dokumentenablagestelle (SSD)

Wiki (SSD)

Download mit PyLoad (HDD)

Gelernt hab ich, dass xfs auf ARM nicht richtig funktioniert. Da hab ich schon bei den ersten paar Schreibzugriffen Dateisystemfehler bekommen. Aber so in der oben beschriebenen Funktion find ich das Zyxel-Teil klasse.

----------

## Finswimmer

@musv: Mein Ziel ist ein Raid1. Damit brauche ich zwei gleichgroße Festplatten in den beiden Slots.

Ich habe von Anfang an ArchLinux genommen.

Das mit xfs habe ich auch schon rausgefunden  :Wink: 

Damit meine beiden Raid-Platten möglichst oft aus sind, habe ich das Root-FS halt auf einem USB-Stick. 

Zwei Stück sind nun aber schon abgeraucht.

Nun teste ich es mit einer anderen Firma und einem anderen USB-Port.

Wenn das alles nichts hilft, muss ich mir mal was anderes überlegen...

----------

## musv

Theoretisch kannst du auch den Flash-Speicher der originalen Firmware überschreiben. Allerdings geht der vermutlich noch schneller kaputt als der USB-Stick. 

Vielleicht ist das Raid 1 nicht ganz so gut als Einsatzzweck für das Zyxel geeignet. Du bräuchtest dann wohl eher ein NAS mit mind. 3 Slots.

----------

